# Looking For a Non-DSLR AEB Camera



## Aeb

Hi All, 

Does anyone know of any new compact-class digital camera that has +/-3EV
(6EV range) Auto Bracketting?

SLR's are abundant, but these are not my preference.

Many thanks.


----------



## robertwsimpson

the only one that I can think of that might have it is the canon G11... I don't know though, it's definitely a BA PnS.


----------



## WTF?

im not sure if it had a 6EV range, but i know my old olympus sp310 had an AEB function


----------



## Aeb

Thanks for the tip.

The Canon Powershot G11






has only +/-2EV range. 

If I don't have my EOS 1000D, I will definite rush out to pay cash for this one.

But I am now looking for a _*non-SLR*_ camera that can do +/-3EV in 3 or 5 frames. I don't need the obsolete hinged mirrors of SLRs.

If I want an SLR, I would have gone for the heavenly *Canon 7D* or* Pentax K7*.

*SingaporeGallery.com*


----------



## Ramones

I'd have to say good luck with that, the hinged mirrors of SLRs is not obsolete or even close to obsolete yet


----------



## Aeb

Just a clarification. I do agree with you that SLR's are far from obsolete in the world of photography.

What I meant to say is that from the point of view of a few die-hard HDR fans, a smooth shutter execution during the multi-shot sequence is important. The multi-exposure sequence should ideally be executed in as little time and as smoothly as possible. The clumsy mirror mechanism does come in the way during multiple exposures and makes such smooth execution impossible, particularly when moving subjects (eg. fast clouds, etc) are involved.

Hope that clarifies. Cheers. 

_*SingaporeGallery.com*_


----------



## Sachphotography

Aeb said:


> If I want an SLR, I would have gone for the heavenly *Canon 7D* or* Pentax K7*.


 
The Nikon D300 would satify you much better. 


Aeb said:


> Just a clarification. I do agree with you that SLR's are far from obsolete in the world of photography.
> 
> What I meant to say is that from the point of view of a few die-hard HDR fans, a smooth shutter execution during the multi-shot sequence is important. The multi-exposure sequence should ideally be executed in as little time and as smoothly as possible. The clumsy mirror mechanism does come in the way during multiple exposures and makes such smooth execution impossible, particularly when moving subjects (eg. fast clouds, etc) are involved.


 
HAHAHAHAH. You need to study up on your photography dude. clumsy? are you serious. Obsolete? not even close.
IF you truly beleive what your said.....You really need to rethink your hobbies because it is clear your knowledge of photographic equipment is 0 to none. 


Aeb said:


> makes such smooth execution impossible


 rotflmao.......... 

Thank you sir.... I needed a good laugh today. 

Good luck on your smoothly executing camera hunt....


----------



## robertwsimpson

The G11 is not an SLR.  


lol this thread is hilarious.

we're all impressed that you can pay cash for a G11.  Sincerely.


----------



## Aeb

Well, I am sure you are not alone among the SLR-buying masses that find the suggestion of doing away with clunky mirror mechanisms and alternative ways to do the same job hilarious.

:thumbup:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Aeb said:


> Well, I am sure you are not alone among the SLR-buying masses that find the suggestion of doing away with clunky mirror mechanisms and alternative ways to do the same job hilarious.
> 
> :thumbup:



no, I find it hilarious that you think you're a baller because you can drop cash on a G11 when it's only like $500.  Also, I find it hilarious that you, for whatever reason, thought the G11 was an SLR, when in fact it is a point and shoot.  Also, I find it hilarious that you think 6EV bracketing is the most important factor in your new camera choice.  Also, I think it's hilarious that you're so in love with HDR photos.

That's what I find hilarious.
:thumbup:


----------



## Aeb

You are also not alone when you laugh at HDR as though it is something far out.

Of course, if you are ingrained with the old-fashioned old damsel of 'avaialble light' photography, you'd laugh even more vigorously at HDR.

Anyways, coming back to my topic, I just found out that the *Sigma DP2* may be what I am looking for. It's got +/-3EV AEB in 3 frames and a _lens shutter too_.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Be still, my heart!


----------



## Ramones

Aeb said:


> You are also not alone when you laugh at HDR as though it is something far out.
> 
> Of course, if you are ingrained with the old-fashioned old damsel of 'avaialble light' photography, you'd laugh even more vigorously at HDR.



Just to make sure, you do know it's the year 2009 right? Are you like a time traveler or something?


----------



## Sachphotography

robertwsimpson said:


> Aeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am sure you are not alone among the SLR-buying masses that find the suggestion of doing away with clunky mirror mechanisms and alternative ways to do the same job hilarious.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, I find it hilarious that you think you're a baller because you can drop cash on a G11 when it's only like $500.  Also, I find it hilarious that you, for whatever reason, thought the G11 was an SLR, when in fact it is a point and shoot.  Also, I find it hilarious that you think 6EV bracketing is the most important factor in your new camera choice.  Also, I think it's hilarious that you're so in love with HDR photos.
> 
> That's what I find hilarious.
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...



It ok. He is most obviously a newb and just like most newbs, they are drawn to Hdr like a Plague. I am not against hdr but I think there are more important things to learn. I just laugh at the fact that he is soooo concerned to find a camera that does not have a "clumsy" mirror shutter. I mean seriously, does he know anything. Some people make me laugh... and this guy is one of them..


----------



## Aeb

It would be nice to look at it this way:

 Would you continue laughing if you are a dedicated multi-frame shooter of a newbie who is somehow always handicapped without a tripod? 

If you always shoot multi-frames with a tripod, then it will be hard for you to understand what the fuss is all about

By the way, robertwsimpson, I had a look at your gallery. 
Superb shots all :thumbup:


----------



## robertwsimpson

I shoot multiframe without a tripod at times.  I also know that with layers and dodging and burning, I can accomplish a more realistic detailed look with 1 exposure if it's done properly.  If you get a good camera and learn to expose properly, you can make great single exposure shots.  If you're looking for that weird gray compressed look, you can even do that with a single exposure using the shadows and highlights recovery tool in RAW conversion.  

Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## Aeb

Sigma DP2






Would you believe the specs of this thing?

* +/- 3EV AEB (As far as I know, presently no other compact has this feature)

*Near APS-C 14 megapixel sensor

_It's the perfect 'all-purpose' second camera!_ :thumbup:


----------



## Aeb

robertwsimpson said:


> I shoot multiframe without a tripod at times.  I also know that with layers and dodging and burning, I can accomplish a more realistic detailed look with 1 exposure if it's done properly.  If you get a good camera and learn to expose properly, you can make great single exposure shots.  If you're looking for that weird gray compressed look, you can even do that with a single exposure using the shadows and highlights recovery tool in RAW conversion.
> 
> Thank you for your compliments.



Yeah, it's great to know one can work wonders with a good shot captured in a RAW file.


----------



## Aeb

[ It ok. He is most obviously a newb and just like most newbs, they are drawn to Hdr like a Plague. I am not against hdr but I think there are more important things to learn. I just laugh at the fact that he is soooo concerned to find a camera that does not have a "clumsy" mirror shutter. I mean seriously, does he know anything. Some people make me laugh... and this guy is one of them.. ]


I think my posts should be particularly beneficial to real estate professionals, who are not primarily into photography as a vocation, but nevertheless  need to produce superb shots of their wares.

And I agree with you without the slightest reservation that there are always more important things for anyone to learn.




It is preferable that made you laugh rather than sulk. Cheers.


----------



## Sachphotography

Aeb said:


> It is preferable that made you laugh rather than sulk. Cheers.




^^^^^^HUH?^^^^^^


I am not going to lie. I am having a hard time understanding half of what you are saying in your posts. No offense or anything. Im just curious, is english your first language? If not then I understand. If it is....well you confuse me..


----------



## Aeb

*robertwsimpson,

Been playing your nice slideshow again.

Somehow the good vibes just come... :violin:

*


----------



## Sachphotography

Aeb said:


> *robertwsimpson,
> 
> Been playing your nice slideshow again.
> 
> Somehow the good vibes just come... :violin:
> 
> *



So...are you just posting random stuff now? I mean seriously?


----------



## Aeb

Random?

Maybe you should take a look at his nice gallery too.

I also find there's  lot to learn from those well-taken  pics.


----------



## Sachphotography

Dude you are wierd. Im done here.........PEACE OUT!


----------



## WTF?

haha, i am very confused....


----------



## Aeb

Specifically, what are you confused about?


----------



## robertwsimpson

LOOK, SOMETHING SHINY!!!!


----------



## Aeb

Now that gallery somehow got me hooked!

Every time I run that slide-show again, I can't help feeling that every picture shouts, "hey, there's something good to learn here!''. 

Really, every picture rocks! Simple yet profound. The 'mid-air' and 'shadow' shots, to pick just two, speak more than a thousand words.

(ps. Though this has little to do with HDR, it's a joy to behold).


----------

